# Acoustic Panel Question



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

When should acoustic panels be considered necessary, and not just an option, in a living room?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty much every room can benefit from acoustic treatments. Reflections need to be addressed, bass decay time needs to be addressed, etc.

More a matter of what the significant other will tolerate than if it's needed.

Bryan


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

When it comes to audio, I'm still learning the lingo. Reflections I believe I get, but what is bass decay? Also, are the size of the panels dependent on the size of the speakers?

Oh, and strap in, you may get more questions than you bargained for.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The requirement for panels is based on the room. What goes on behind the speakers can be impacted by what type they are. 

Decay time simply is a measure to see how long it takes for a 'note' to go down in level by a certain db amount after the note stops being played.

Bryan


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Well, these are my speakers, they are attached to stands on either side of my tv, with the center speaker on a cabinet below the tv. The subwoofer is on the floor just left of the front left speaker. The wall is plaster on top of brick and leads to the neighbor's house. (Philly row home) I don't know if any of that info is useful to you.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those won't require anything special as they're not dipole or bipolar types.

General treatment scheme for a home theater is corner absorbers for broadband in the front corners, dead front wall, cover the side wall reflection zones. After that, there are other things that can be addressed but those are the basics.

Bryan


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully in the next few weeks, I'll have some photos of the room to post. We are currently in the process of repainting and about to put some Pergo flooring down. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## mufsoman (Jan 8, 2010)

I just recently built and installed acoustic panels for my theater area. Behind the front sound stage and on the right side wall at the first reflection points. The left side has no wall, its open to a pool table area. Definately helped to eliminate some of the echo'ing I was hearing and just an overall cleaner sound. I still have more to build and install, along with some bass traps, but acoustic treatment are they way to go. Lots of info. out there on the web so do some research up front as to ideal locations, how to build, where to buy, materials, etc.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

My living room sounds almost the same as your theater, but where you have a pool table, I have a dining room table. Trade? 
The wall to my right is a bit complicated, if you're facing it, the front door is on the far left, then a about 3' to a window and then another 3' to another window, and about 10" to the corner.


----------



## mufsoman (Jan 8, 2010)

I will keep the pool table, although as much as I always wanted a pool table, now that I have one, its hard to find time to play.

I also don't have a back wall, due to a bar area behind the theater area. It took me 3 yrs and 9 different surround speakers till I finally found a set up that I like. Besides missing walls, I also have a center beam soffit, regular soffit on the other side, a sump pump closet and a couple windows. Not an ideal room....

So getting back to the acoustic panels, the non-ideal room screams for acoustic help. Just got the ATS Acoustics microsuede acoustic cloth delivered yesterday, so this weekend I'll be installing the fabric on the panels I built. I'll post some pics after that.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Nice. I'm looking forward to the pics. I showed my girl the option of getting printed panels and she was on board with the idea.

Is there a way to keep the subwoofer from disturbing the neighbors without having to really turn it down?


----------



## mufsoman (Jan 8, 2010)

ATS Acoustics (no affiliation, other than pruchased some of their producta and have been very satisfied) can print on acoustic fabric. Check out their wesite. Fabric needs to be acoustically transparent for sound panels also.

Not much you can do to totally isolate bass post room build. I've seen sub isolation pads recommended, but never had a need to try.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I ended up getting the subdude, it was what I needed to get rid of the rattling and excess noise that would disturb the neighbor. It has made the bass sound so much better. Still looking into panels for my other speakers.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Those subdude/gramma pads are really cool. It had a similar effect in my HT... Although the folks at HSU Reseach told me to skip it, that it wouldn't have an effect. I have to disagree, tho... Good buy for $35!


----------

